# b****y ferries



## rugbyken (Oct 19, 2018)

we have tried several times to book a long ferry home, from spain is always a waste of time with a dog all reserved by the big two even st malo was coming up with no overnights etc , jan was looking last night and found a slot on st malo whether a cancellation whatever we are now returning to portsmouth wed  23 rd, just wish you could search any available crossing instead of searching individual dates


----------



## alcam (Oct 19, 2018)

***** said:


> Yes, Ken, it's difficult at last minute, even more so with a dog and night crossings. I always think that by the time you have driven up towards St Malo, you might as well go a little further and have a larger choice. We tend to favour Dieppe/Newhaven as very cost effective with the 20% old fart discount.
> I even have a BF booked for our return from Santander NEXT October (late) This was because due to hospital appointments we needed to either cancel this years and loose the 25% deposit or reschedule for free, which we did!
> However, I am pretty fed up with driving through France and we are looking at Plymouth Santander for our second trip next year!
> edit
> ...



I've basically given up trying to get a ferry to Spain with dog friendly cabin . Previous dog and new dog both rescues and I can't bring myself to put them in the kennels .
Travelling late January to Spain so it will be Calais or Dieppe for me .
Maybe ferry company should look at providing more cabins ?


----------



## Les Haro (Oct 19, 2018)

Lock the dog and the wife in the boot of your car for 8hr's and see which one is pleased to see you, just saying, for a friend.


----------



## Nabsim (Oct 19, 2018)

***** said:


> To be quite honest, on the few occasions that we took our Daughters dog Elle, we always went via the tunnel. We just didn't feel comfortable leaving her on her own in the dungeons or bowels of a tin can.
> And it was very easy!



Not decided yet but that’s what I am leaning towards then I know dogs aren’t going to be stressed out too much, they have both been spoilt rotten. They are okay on occasions we leave them but that is in familiar surroundings and I don’t think you can leave them in your van and visit can you?


----------



## guerdeval (Oct 19, 2018)

I used to stay behind in the motorhome on the car decks with the dogs and was never rumbled by the staff but wouldn't fancy 24 hours.


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 19, 2018)

*The tunnel and drive !*

Clearly a long drive and only really suitable for those without TIME CONSTRAINTS.

But make the drive through France enjoyable !

Even Newhaven Dieppe is 4hrs

We do not have dogs but even so we prefer the tunnel
Also we are do not like long sea crossings

Stranraer Larne 2hrs OK
Rosslare Fishguard 3hrs JUST OK


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 19, 2018)

The one time I crossed to Spain I phoned Brittany Ferries prior to the release of the sailing schedules and pre-reserved a dog friendly cabin for an approximate sailing date. As soon as the cabins were released I was contacted by Brittany to confirm the booking.

You could try this approach ...


----------



## SimonM (Oct 19, 2018)

I'm not a great fan of ferries and as we travel with the dog it means the Chunnel is first and only choice regardless of where we want to travel. When we go to the Hebrides a ferry is the only choice, but at least they're either very short trips and we stay with the MH, or she can come up top with us. We will go to Portugal and/or Spain one day and allow an extra week or so each way to get there, I enjoy driving.


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Oct 19, 2018)

I phone Brittany last week to ask about dog cabins to Spain and they had just released some, so I could book end of October. However, it was £480 which I wasn't prepared to pay.


----------



## QFour (Oct 21, 2018)

We do Dove - Calais with Meg our dog. She is used to MH so is happy to stay in her bed for the crossing. She is also used to being at sea as we had a yacht a few years ago. The drive through France is not bad. We stop normally three times on the way down and allow a week going back with a trip to the vets.


----------



## rugbyken (Oct 21, 2018)

on the st malo run depends which ferry is used the newer ones have a large area on the top deck you can visit anytime and there is an large enclosure you can walk dogs in , the older ones the cage cabin is through the car deck and they only do a couple of escorted visits overnight , luckily molly is laid back & doesn’t get stressed,


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Oct 21, 2018)

always prefer the road time, no schedule, stop when you want which is the whole point of a motorhome, and the tunnel is a complete doodle compared  to ferry ffaff with dog -  and the money saved more than compensates me for driving 4 hours a day enjoying the scenery over a period of a few days.


----------



## witzend (Oct 21, 2018)

alcam said:


> I've basically given up trying to get a ferry to Spain with dog friendly cabin



Their booked months in advance mostly by people who are Voyage Club members and get a few days advance booking


----------



## mid4did (Oct 21, 2018)

We,ve been going down using the tunnel or dover ferry the last few years,then returning via roscoff-plymouth.Just give yourself a couple days spare and take in a couple free wine tasting vineyards on the way back.This year we used blaye chateau marquis de vauban and domain des croix bonne fontaine.Also found a nice free stopover beside the beach and toilets at carantec just south of roscoff.I filled up with diesel near Jaca spain which just about got me to the ferry,but put some in anyway at €1.48 as opposed to €1.19 or cheaper in spain.


----------

